# Manuel Blasco de Nebra (1750-1784)



## Heliogabo

Sometimes called "the spanish scarlatti", we don´t have a portrait of Blasco de Nebra´s face, his only mirror for us are his keyboard pieces.

I take this rough information from Wikipedia:

Manuel Orlandi Blasco de Nebra (2 May 1750 - 12 September 1784) was a Spanish organist and composer who lived in Seville.
He was the son of José Blasco de Nebra (Lacarra), the organist of Seville Cathedral since 1735, and became his assistant organist in 1768, taking over in 1778. He was renowned for his excellent sight-reading and playing of the organ, harpsichord and fortepiano, of which some impression can be obtained from his surviving compositions. During his short life (he predeceased his father), he composed about 170 works, although only 30, all for keyboard instrument, are still in existence.

And this from All Music guide:

This short-lived Spanish composer and organist held the position of organist at Seville Cathedral until his death. Manuel may have held this position from the age of 20. Sight-reading was his forte and was as his emotional and expressive playing of the harpsichord, organ and piano. The compositions of Blasco de Nebra that survive require a great deal of virtuosity.

If you enjoy keyboard music of the XVIII century, then Blasco de Nebra's music is well worth exploring for you :tiphat:


----------



## Myriadi

Criminally neglected stuff - a friend put on a CD for me yesterday, some of the sonatas performed by Pedro Casals. The slow movements in particular are wonderfully expressive. Really didn't sound like Scarlatti to me, or Soler - more like a calmer, more focused reading of some of CPE Bach's ideas. I'm getting some CDs pronto!

Here's an intricate, beautiful _Pastorela_ I have just found on Youtube:


----------



## Pugg

Beautiful music, thank you for posting:tiphat:


----------

